# WTS/WTT Frillbacks



## dark ak (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a few pair available and extra males I would also trade them for some rollers or carriers


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Do you have pics of the frills? And would it be male and female? And what is the cost? I am working on rena for a pair of frills, but I dont think she has many available at this time


----------

